# Latte Art by Alex Stathis - Australian Breville Oracle and Some Great Milk Skills.



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Some great Latte Art skills on display here from Alex Stithies; 2010 Australian Barista Champion. Good for Sage and Breville owners too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Proper mad skills


----------



## Daveyspiers (Jan 22, 2021)

> On 03/05/2016 at 15:42, AMCD300 said:
> 
> Some great Latte Art skills on display here from Alex Stithies; 2010 Australian Barista Champion. Good for Sage and Breville owners too.
> 
> Alex, thank you so much for posting this video. I'm using the same machine youre showing in this video (which appears to be an Oracle) and struggling to achieve anything close to latte art. I'm doing everything by the book and still cannot get close. Holes are clean in the steam wand, purging before use, tried steam settings one notch below center all the way to 'latte'. Wand set to steam to 65C. I'm using award winning freshly roasted beans. 3% whole milk cold. Using the auto setting just like you've done and I still cannot achieve that wet paint. It just comes out a bit too foamy even at the furthest setting to latte. Can you offer any tips? You were pouring simple latte art in this video like a breeze. Appreciate any advice, tx


----------



## Daveyspiers (Jan 22, 2021)

> On 03/05/2016 at 15:42, AMCD300 said:
> 
> Some great Latte Art skills on display here from Alex Stithies; 2010 Australian Barista Champion. Good for Sage and Breville owners too.
> 
> Alex, thank you so much for posting this video. I'm using the same machine youre showing in this video (which appears to be an Oracle) and struggling to achieve anything close to latte art. I'm doing everything by the book and still cannot get close. Holes are clean in the steam wand, purging before use, tried steam settings one notch below center all the way to 'latte'. Wand set to steam to 65C. I'm using award winning freshly roasted beans. 3% whole milk cold. Using the auto setting just like you've done and I still cannot achieve that wet paint. It just comes out a bit too foamy even at the furthest setting to latte. Can you offer any tips? You were pouring simple latte art in this video like a breeze. Appreciate any advice, tx


----------

